# Taser Instructor CLass Feb 5-6, Peabody, MA



## ralphmroz (Apr 22, 2004)

There will be a Taser instructor class held in Peabody, MA, at the Peabody PD, on Monday & Tuesday, February 5 & 6, from 8-5 each day. At this class, both new instructors will be certified, and existing ones can re-certify. This is a good opportunity for Mass instructors to re-certify, since many of you are approaching your two-year limit on your initial certification. The cost for new instructors is $225, and for re-certification the cost is $80. The instructor will be Ralph Mroz.

All registration and payment is handled through Taser International--not through Peabody PD or the instructor. Go to the Taser website (www . taser .com) then to the law enforcement training section to access the right forms, or contact Jami LaChapelle at Taser at 800-978-2737 ext. 2016, or email her at [email protected]

Location:
Peabody Police Department
6 Allens Lane
Peabody, MA 01960

Contact Lt. Joe Berardino, [email protected], 978-538-6315 for local info if needed.

Dress is casual, but bringing your duty belt with Taser holster is a good idea if you issue them.


----------

